# [Dec. Thread] Your opinions...Hawaii/Maui, Kauai/Maui or Maui/Maui



## Denise L (Dec 3, 2008)

I am thinking of booking two weeks in a row next year for our annual Hawaii trek. I am toying with the idea of island hopping so that we can experience another island with the kids.  Our travel dates will be Easter week (April 11-18) and the week afterward (April 18-25).  With the kids going on 7 and 10, which would you recommend?

1. Hawaii/Maui (HGVC Waikoloa and Westin Ka'anapali)
2. Kauai/Maui (Waiohai and Westin Ka'anapali)
3. Maui/Maui (Westin Ka'anapali North, Westin Ka'anapali)


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a bias toward Kauai, so take "my" post with a grain of salt.  I would suggest the Kauai Waiohai and the Maui Westin.

The Waiohai is a beautiful resort, and the ocean by it has good snorkling. Plenty of "stuff" for the kids to do, and for you to do whatever you want to do, OR, for you just to relax.

Tony


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would go with Option 2 both from a quality of resort, diversity of vacation experience and overall quality of activities.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for your votes. Is the weather on Kauai very wet in April from your experiences?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for your votes. Is the weather on Kauai very wet in April from your experiences?



Not in Poipu.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2008)

I would DEFINITELY do two weeks on one island!  We love to settle in for two weeks on one island and forget about traveling for two weeks and focus on having fun.  Also - doesn't changing islands make it more stressful for your kids?

And remember that April is still the rainy season and the Westin Princeville is on the "wet" end of Kauai.

Seasonal Weather Avgs. - Kauai


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, we do Hawai'i for two weeks every year.  

Every other year we typically to two weeks  on Kaua'i.  The years when we don't do two weeks on Kaua'i we do one week on Kaua'i and one week on another island.  For those years we more often do Kaua'i/Big Island.

So my question to you is, are you committed to doing at least one week on Maui?  IMHO, if you split your time between Kaua'i and the Big Island you'll get everything Maui offers, but mo' betta.  If you want volcanoes, the Big Island beats Maui hands down.  If you want tropical atmosphere and beautiful sand beaches, Kaua'i easily outclasses Maui.

People often talk about Maui as having the best aspects of the other islands all on one island.  But that's a bit of a misrepresentation. While it does combine elements of all islands, what it has of the other islands isn't as good as what those islands themselves offer.  If you want activities and nightlilfe, Maui has it, but not as good as O'ahu.  If you want beaches, Maui has it, but not as good as Kaua'i.  If you want volcanoes and lava, Mauil has it, but not as good as the Big Island. If you like jungles and tropical setting, Maui has it but not as good as Kaua'i and O'ahu.

If you're going to spend two weeks and are willing to island why not identify what is most important to you and then pick the two islands that give you the most of what you are looking for.


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 4, 2008)

*DeniseM*

Just to be a "spoiled sport", I don't think the OP even mentioned the Westin Princeville.  I "DO" think she said the Marriott Waiohai (Poipu area ---"dry" side) and the Westin Ka'anapali.

Tony


----------



## Denise L (Dec 4, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So my question to you is, are you committed to doing at least one week on Maui?  IMHO, if you split your time between Kaua'i and the Big Island you'll get everything Maui offers, but mo' betta.  If you want volcanoes, the Big Island beats Maui hands down.  If you want tropical atmosphere and beautiful sand beaches, Kaua'i easily outclasses Maui.
> 
> People often talk about Maui as having the best aspects of the other islands all on one island.  But that's a bit of a misrepresentation. While it does combine elements of all islands, what it has of the other islands isn't as good as what those islands themselves offer.  If you want activities and nightlilfe, Maui has it, but not as good as O'ahu.  If you want beaches, Maui has it, but not as good as Kaua'i.  If you want volcanoes and lava, Mauil has it, but not as good as the Big Island. If you like jungles and tropical setting, Maui has it but not as good as Kaua'i and O'ahu.
> 
> If you're going to spend two weeks and are willing to island why not identify what is most important to you and then pick the two islands that give you the most of what you are looking for.



Good points.  We are committed to one week on Maui because it is like home to our kids and we love the beach and snorkeling at the Westin Ka'anapali. My kids aren't big at exploring and getting in a car every day to go somewhere.  They love beaches and pools the most.  Tropical is great.  Volcanoes might be really interesting to them.

I was considering the HGVC Waikoloa because there seems to be a lot to do onsite and the kids would probably have fun exploring close by.  I hear that the pools are great and the timeshare villas are pretty new. My sister also has points so that would cut down my costs for the week, since I would just have to pay her maintenance fees.

Kauai is so lush and lovely, and the kids have never been there, so that is why I chose that island and the Waiohai, in particular, because I have read that it is on a nice beach and very family oriented.  We could probably just hang out there for days and not have to go very far for the kids to have a good time.  We could also go to the Kauai Beachboy if we could get in, but I hear that the beach there is not swimmable and too rough to play in the surf. Not good for my kids. We need a great beach within easy walking distance.  

Is there somewhere on Oahu like that?  I would consider Oahu if there was some place there.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2008)

teepeeca said:


> Just to be a "spoiled sport", I don't think the OP even mentioned the Westin Princeville.  I "DO" think she said the Marriott Waiohai (Poipu area ---"dry" side) and the Westin Ka'anapali.
> 
> Tony



Thanks Tony - I had a blonde moment and a Sr. moment simultaneously with that post!  

Duh-nise


----------



## capjak (Dec 4, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Good points.
> We need a great beach within easy walking distance.
> 
> Is there somewhere on Oahu like that?  I would consider Oahu if there was some place there.



For the Big Island, there is a good beach but you would need to drive to it.  I do not remember seeing a beach in walking distance at Waikoloa.


----------



## shar (Dec 4, 2008)

Since we are coming from the East Coast we think going to see two islands is a better idea.  The 1st time we went to Maui and Oahu. 2nd time Maui and Kauai and third time Maui and Big Island.

If you decide to go to the Big Island, stay one night on the Hanna side to see the volcano.  We stayed at a nice B&B called Aloha Junction this past June.  www.bbvolcano.com

You can take Pacific Wings Express from Maui to Kona.  It is a small commuter plane, but much faster then the big airlines and less expensive.  Also a bit of a treat as it is almost like your own private tour plane.  Plane holds 9-10 passengers.  

Shar


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2008)

shar said:


> If you decide to go to the Big Island, stay one night on the Hanna side to see the volcano.  We stayed at a nice B&B called Aloha Junction this past June.  www.bbvolcano.com




Hana is on Maui - the volcano is near Hilo, on the Big Island.  We also flew into Hilo, spent a couple days, and then drove to Kona for out timeshare stay.  There is some great sight-seeing between Hilo and Kona.


----------



## lamb (Dec 4, 2008)

I would opt for Maui and Kauai which is what we are planning for our next trip.  We are just finishing a HI vacation (Maui at Sands of Kahana, HI at Waikoloa HGVC, HHV in Oahu).  Last trip to the islands was to the big island - Wyndam Kona (I think that was the name) and Kauai at Hanalei Bay.  HHV would be great with our kids (not here this time) as there is plenty for them to do but we prefer the more relaxed island feel of Kauai and Maui.  I personally think that Kauai is much prettier than Maui. We love the big island but won't be up for as much travel/touring on our next visit.   When we were last here with our sons and other family, we visited the volcano park, Hilo, botanical gardens, coffee plantation, A-Bay, Kailua-Kona, etc.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 4, 2008)

*You picked some very hard to get destinations...*

Although my two favorites are by far Kauai and the Big Island, if you are determined to stay in only the places you listed, I would suggest you put your requests into all of them and be very happy with the two you get. For example, I have some pretty good traders, Hilton and Marriott among them, (although probably not as good as yours with Starwood, Disney, and Hyatt), but I have never seen the Waiohai available, which is why I bought there (granted I have never set my requests for a wide open timeframe, which might make a big difference with the results.)

I see that you have what are almost certainly great traders, but are any of them affiliated with RCI... Hilton is only RCI affiliated.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 4, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Although my two favorites are by far Kauai and the Big Island, if you are determined to stay in only the places you listed, I would suggest you put your requests into all of them and be very happy with the two you get. For example, I have some pretty good traders (although probably not as good as yours with Starwood, Disney, and Hyatt), but I have never seen the Waiohai available, which is why I bought there (granted I have never set my requests for a wide open timeframe, which might make a big difference with the results.)
> 
> I see that you have what are almost certainly great traders, but are any of them affiliated with RCI... Hilton is only RCI affiliated.



I know  , I like the nice places  .  I will be able to use my sister's HGVC points for the Big Island. For Waiohai, I would rent at the going rate.  I already own at the Westin Ka'anapali, so that's easy.  If I can't get anything, I will shoot for 2010 and I am sure that I will be able to rent from someone at Waiohai or bank my sister's HGVC pts and use them.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 4, 2008)

*By the way...*

Which internal system do you prefer among the three you listed... Starwood, Disney, or Hyatt? My favorite among the ones I own is Hilton.


----------



## readyalready (Dec 5, 2008)

I would do Big Island and Maui, big island first.  I'd think your savings by using your sister's points vs going rate Kauai rental significant.  You can get the big resort pool feel, see the dolphins, etc at Waikoloa, spend a day or two driving to the other side to see the volcano, have some different snorkeling experiences and then go park it at the WKORV.  I think there will be more 'getting up and going' at either of the other islands than you are used to doing in Maui.  I know Poipu is the 'sunny' side but think the weather there is still much more variable than the big island in spring.  One of our favorite trips was our big island/maui split, the Oahu/maui split not so much.  We tend to go  the last week of March and I've heard too many Kauai bad trip stories to want to risk it then.


----------



## James1975NY (Dec 5, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I am thinking of booking two weeks in a row next year for our annual Hawaii trek. I am toying with the idea of island hopping so that we can experience another island with the kids.  Our travel dates will be Easter week (April 11-18) and the week afterward (April 18-25).  With the kids going on 7 and 10, which would you recommend?
> 
> 1. Hawaii/Maui (HGVC Waikoloa and Westin Ka'anapali)
> 2. Kauai/Maui (Waiohai and Westin Ka'anapali)
> 3. Maui/Maui (Westin Ka'anapali North, Westin Ka'anapali)



I would gather information regarding the resorts/areas and what they offer on property and locally. Let them decide.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 5, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Which internal system do you prefer among the three you listed... Starwood, Disney, or Hyatt? My favorite among the ones I own is Hilton.



Hmmm, tough question to answer.  The reason we own all three is because they each have something we want that the others don't have.  My sister likes her HGVC, but they don't have Maui, which is why we own Starwood.  I would have to say I love Hyatt's service and quality, but they don't have many locations.  Disney we own because we have to be onsite.

If I had to only own one timeshare week (this would probably be a good idea if it wasn't so addicting  ), I'd choose my Starwood Maui and rent the rest.  Of course in this economy, not having any MFs would be nice, and those Maui fees are hefty.

DH wants to buy a motorhome, in which case I will sell most of our weeks when and if the market stops sliding into the tank.


----------



## calgal (Dec 5, 2008)

Denise, I vote for Maui and HGVC Waikoloa. There is an area at the hotel in Waikoloa which is perfect for kids the ages yours are. You can kayak in there, pedal boat, etc, and there are huge turtles to see. It is right on site. The pools are fabulous. Water slides of different sizes, small and larger. The beautiful long beaches are in that part of the Big Island. One is just on the south side of the resort, actually walking distance, but I think people drive or take a shuttle. The dolphin program is unique. You can select different duration encounters depending on your wallet and your kids. They can even watch others do the encounter if they don't want to themselves. There is a train on property at the hotel, and canal boats too (free). It is a fabulous location for kids. 
I think your kids would also enjoy the volcano area. We hiked across a small dormant crater with steam vents and it was awesome and memorable. I would stay overnight in Volcanoes. Lastly, there is an area a little south of Kona that is a historical site but also has amazing snorkeling. Also a large colony of huge turtles.


----------



## debraxh (Dec 5, 2008)

Denise L said:


> ... We need a great beach within easy walking distance.
> 
> Is there somewhere on Oahu like that?  I would consider Oahu if there was some place there.




A-bay is near HGVC Waikoloa, but I wouldn't call it within "easy" walking distance or "great", both JMHO of course! 

On Oahu, HHV (Waikiki) is on the beach, as well as Marriott Ko'Olina -- the lagoons would be perfect for kids.


----------



## rip1cal (Dec 5, 2008)

We got into Waiohai, the day after we put in our request (is that really unusual)  I figured it was because we're Marriott owners


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 5, 2008)

*That is exactly why ou got it so easily.*



rip1cal said:


> We got into Waiohai, the day after we put in our request (is that really unusual)  I figured it was because we're Marriott owners



Non Marriott owners get the left overs, which don't amount to much after the Waiohai owners and other Marriott owners take their pick. Until I bought at the Waiohai, I didn't own Marriott, so I was subject to leftovers, meaning nil.


----------



## wa.mama (Dec 5, 2008)

At age 7 and 10 our kids loved (and still do) Kauai and BI the best.  They are totally different, one barren, stark and beautiful, the other lush, sandy and fragrant, so they go well together.  You will feel like you've had two separate vacations.  Waiohai is perfect for kids that age as the beaches there are safe with both snorkeling and light boogie boarding right outside the door.  Showing my bias, of course.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 5, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I am thinking of booking two weeks in a row next year for our annual Hawaii trek. I am toying with the idea of island hopping so that we can experience another island with the kids. Our travel dates will be Easter week (April 11-18) and the week afterward (April 18-25). With the kids going on 7 and 10, which would you recommend?
> 
> 1. Hawaii/Maui (HGVC Waikoloa and Westin Ka'anapali)
> 2. Kauai/Maui (Waiohai and Westin Ka'anapali)
> 3. Maui/Maui (Westin Ka'anapali North, Westin Ka'anapali)


If your kids like the beach, I would vote for #2.  You will like the resort and the weather should be nice.  Two weeks to HI is the only way to go or even longer.


----------



## ceejay2005 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Waiohai is a beautiful resort, and the ocean by it has good snorkling. Plenty of "stuff" for the kids to do, and for you to do whatever you want to do, 

[SPAM deleted - TUG has a strict rule against self-promotion.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm biased towards Maui, too, but the world is a big place so I'd vote for expanding your horizons.  If your kids are okay with sitting in a car for a long time, I'd opt for Big Island because there are more places of interest on BI, esp the active volcano.  Surely that's something they'll remember for years to come.  I'd go there first so that you'll end your vacation someplace that feels like a second home.  

I've never been to Kauai, but I picture it being like St. John.  The geography is beautiful and great if you are a "seek your own adventure" kind of family, but there's not a lot of touristy things to do.  If your kids would be content hiking, snorkeling, and cold chilling then I'd consider this as a viable option.  If they wouldn't then I'd opt for BI.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 23, 2009)

It's naturally hard to suggest anything to someone else.  We love it whatever island we go to.  Of your choices, if we didn't do number 3 to stay on one island, then it would be number 1 simply because of an easy island hop.  Sometimes the island hops can take up too much vacation time if they go to Honolulu first then to the other island.  FWIW

You don't have a bad choice whichever way you go.  Have a great vacation!

Marty


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 23, 2009)

I've done 1 & 2 (but stayed at the Sheraton hotel in Hawaii) and I am doing 3 his year. We usually go 1 week to one of the islands followed by 2 weeks in Maui. I sought out an exchange from Starwood into the Waiohai because I wanted to be in Poipu and I like an ocean front resort. The Waiohai resort was very nice though the service wasn't quite to Starwood standards. There were also a lot of locals coming by to surf and it is the only time in Hawaii that I have had something stolen from the beach (a pair of nice flip flops).

Much has to do with what your kids like. I think the volcano national park is great, but it is quite a trek from Kona. When I go to Hawaii the next time I'll probably just go a few days and stay in the Hilo side or near the park. I prefer the other islands for actual beach activities (but I don't know the Hilton location, perhaps the beach is OK there).

There are only a couple of direct flights from Kauai to Maui. If you stop in Honolulu you need to add a couple of hours to your connection, but it is not too bad. You can't check into WKORV until the afternoon anyhow so you might as well stop at Costco. 

I would definitely do another island and Maui. Which one would probably depend on where I can find accomodations and air travel (I usually go with frequent flyer miles). Hawaii would probably be easier for me since I use American Airlines and they seem to have better choices into the Big Island, especially on FF miles.

No matter what you'll be in paradise.


----------



## missmarie (Mar 29, 2009)

*beach fun...*

For what it's worth, the drive from Waikaloa to Mauna Kea or Hapuna seemed well worth it. The kids with us ranged from 4-14, and some of the adults were prone to motion sickness. (tough crowd). They all spent hours in the water at Hapuna. If you go to Mauna Kea, you have to get there early or they run out of parking.


----------

